# Do I admit defeat!!!



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi. 
It's again me with another annoying post, SORRY. 

So as ye all know Tilly is a fussy eater. Will eat a food for about 3days or so and then turns her nose up at it😡

Well I can't get her to eat the NATURES MENU anymore. I have the same food in the bowl for the last 2days and I have being putting down and then back to the fridge. 
She has had 2 chicken wings yesterday and a quarter of a kidney in her kong. 

I put the bowl back down this morning with NATURES MENU and she has just walked off. 

Do I admit defeat and change her food AGAIN. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Jeanie! This happened to me - first NI and then Nature's Menu. However, Biscuit can't get enough of Barking Heads and he even barks when I open the packet at mealtimes so it has a very appropriate name!! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Have you tried her on RAW as a permanent diet? I use Raw2go and buy a selection of their minces and vary these with chicken wings, necks and carcasses. Daisy has gone off the plain varieties but minces that include tripe are a winner everytime! Millie (Poo no. 2) was a reluctant raw feeder to start off with but she is now very happy. I always keep a bag of Barking heads chicken flavour for emergencies but thankfully my fussy dog (Daisy) now eats everything I give her. She point blank refuses Natural Instinct as she wont eat fruit or veg but this suits me fine as Raw2go is cheaper!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh dear... this really is a theme with Cockapoos isn't it?! I feel your pain - we currently have a bag of Fish 4 Dogs (which Saffi loved initially), a bag of Orijin (which she devoured intially), a bag of Hills Science Plan (which we got free from the vet - not my preferred choice but she loves it!) and a bag of Barking Heads which she'll take or leave... She gets very excited about her chicken wings and loves the Natures Menu sachets but I don't want to get to a point where she won't accept dry food so I try to mix it up as much as possible. 

If anyone finds the solution to a fussy poo I'm all ears!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I know how you feel. Millie has always been a fussy eater too. After a lot of trial and error I gave up on kibble and ended up on NI, which she loved for the longest time on any food. But gradually after Christmas she started turning her nose up at it 

Recently I felt I had to admit defeat and stop the NI and move onto Barking Heads, so I bought the Fussy Eater version which is Salmon. Well she liked it for 2/3 days and then not 

So I've gone back to NI with a bowl of Barking Heads at the side. Which is a no no really, but I wanted her to let me know which food she really preferred. Well after watching closely, she definitely preferred the NI. She loves the Beef & Tripe flavour and dislikes the chicken ones. Its the strong flavour she likes, so I now have plan tripe on hand to mix with the other flavours like chicken to omphf it up. 

I still keep a bowl of dried on the side and like today, she has taken a few mouthfuls of of her NI, at least she can and will eat the kibble if she's hungry.

Throughout the whole time she's not eaten, she has remains fit and healthy. But I do know what you mean, it really is a struggle and a worry. I don't mind her skipping a meal or two as I presume she's a dog that will only eat when hungry. But more than that you know they are being fussy.

If Tilly likes her chicken wings have you thought about NI? Millie wouldn't touch Natures Menu despite it say natural on it.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think we should have a swap shop on dog food  I'm sure loads of us have different foods that our dogs have gone off of. If only we could meet and swap it over


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Definitely! I started buying NI again after Daisy went off the plain minces but she just wont touch it. She loves tripe though and amazingly my nose seems to have become desensitized to it!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I am game for a swap shop - I get excited when Treacle eats something and stock up and then am left with loads - however - she goes back on things after a while and I have decided she is human after all and needs a variety!

So as i have a pet shop in my garage [hubby very grumpy about it] we play what shall we have today - she sniffs and turns away until i get the right food for how she is feeling!
Lukullus [only available from zoo plus] was her preferred wet food last week - kibble is Heights farm salmon and potato [has glucosamine in so thats a winner with her hip dysplasia] which I use on walks as training treats!

I cook lamb shoulder, kidneys, lambs liver - she sometimes devours raw lamb mince and a chicken wing is usually a hit! 
i am going to try raw2go - as NI and Honeys were loved initially - but I think if the veg is strong then she goes off it!
Fussy POO - but good old Clyde has anything and wonders why she sniffs her food and walks away - I am going to have to keep my eye on his weight as he eats her food!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Nadine if you order from Raw2go make sure you Mention the Cockapoo Owners club as you will get a discount off your first order. The link is here http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_diet.html

Daisy eats any of the tripe mixes and we also get necks and ribs from their aswell. Lesley is really helpful.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie never really liked dried food her current favourite is Natures Harvest Tripe and Brown rice. She does have diced cooked chicken brest plus jelly as an appetite stimulant she cannot get enough! I do sympathise as she will gobble up food one day then turn her nose up but I guess if she is hungry she will eat! Once Minton arrives I hope competition over food will resolve the fussiness and they will both eat up!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all yer posts guys. 

Really want her to stay on this type of food. Must look into some of the ones you have mentioned. 

Glad to know Tilly isnt the only fussy boots Cockapoo x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My goodness, its interesting all the different preferences! Sami is just over 6 months and has always been a great eater! He prefers chopped cooked chicken mixed with brown rice and cottage cheese, then I add a little Blue Buffalo kibbles for a little crunch. He gobbles every morsel! The only change is 2 feedings now instead of 3. He weighed 16 lbs. 3 days ago. As a side note he is getting his neuter day after tomorrow, so now I know how you all felt as I am a bit nervous. The Vet requests an overnight stay, but during his pre op visit and lots of questions, found out that no one actually monitors them overnight?? He is caged and left until morning . . . so I signed a waiver if everything checks out when he wakes, I requested to take him home and I will watch him very closely myself . . . wondering how that has worked with others? Did you leave your poo overnight or collect them the same day? I know its different with females as the surgery is more invasive for them, but the nurse in me has taken over and I dont want him left alone for that amount of time. Opinions please?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the same problem with Izzy, who is now 2 years old and has been a feeding nightmare since she was a puppy. At one point I spent £100+ on loads of starter sets and different food types to see if anything would work. She just wants it varied and so, like Nadine, I keep a selection and vary it. My preference is for NI but she eats that for a while then goes off it. I find it hilarious, she takes a mouthful then spits it out and looks at me as if to say 'why do you want me to eat this cold slimy stuff!'
She loves sardines and tuna, cheese and cooked chicken, so I quite often put a small amount onto a food that she is not so keen on. Favourite kibble is 'Taste of the Wild' from Zooplus. This is a 6 star rated American food recommended by Enneirda with Lo. She posted a link to a dog food review site www.dogfoodanalysis.com, so I did refer to that as well. TOTW is grain free and not as expensive as some others. Unfortunately Origen gave her loose poo otherwise i would use that. She loves the Millie's kitchen wet foods, but they are v expensive and she hates their kibble. She loves Nature's Menu which is reasonably priced.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Nanci said:


> My goodness, its interesting all the different preferences! Sami is just over 6 months and has always been a great eater! He prefers chopped cooked chicken mixed with brown rice and cottage cheese, then I add a little Blue Buffalo kibbles for a little crunch. He gobbles every morsel! The only change is 2 feedings now instead of 3. He weighed 16 lbs. 3 days ago. As a side note he is getting his neuter day after tomorrow, so now I know how you all felt as I am a bit nervous. The Vet requests an overnight stay, but during his pre op visit and lots of questions, found out that no one actually monitors them overnight?? He is caged and left until morning . . . so I signed a waiver if everything checks out when he wakes, I requested to take him home and I will watch him very closely myself . . . wondering how that has worked with others? Did you leave your poo overnight or collect them the same day? I know its different with females as the surgery is more invasive for them, but the nurse in me has taken over and I dont want him left alone for that amount of time. Opinions please?


Nanci I definitely would have done the same! Over here neutering doesnt require an overnight stay if all goes to plan. I think your pup will be much happier at home with you. Seems strange to keep them in when no one is actually watching them?? Do they charge extra for overnight stay? Good luck with the op I am sure it will be fine


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Nanci I definitely would have done the same! Over here neutering doesnt require an overnight stay if all goes to plan. I think your pup will be much happier at home with you. Seems strange to keep them in when no one is actually watching them?? Do they charge extra for overnight stay? Good luck with the op I am sure it will be fine


Hi. I also brought tilly home after her spay and watched her. Now u much say she had keyhole so I'd imagine was less pain for her. 
Think if it was normal spay I still would have brought her Home. Best of luck x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So am I right or wrong in saying even though I'm feeding raw that I can still mix cooked stuff in with it??? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Hi.
> It's again me with another annoying post, SORRY.
> 
> So as ye all know Tilly is a fussy eater. Will eat a food for about 3days or so and then turns her nose up at it😡
> ...


I understand your frustration with this because Bobby was just the same.

At its worst, his refusal to eat meant that he would literally go days without food, to the point of vomiting bile because his tummy was empty. Trips to the vets showed no obvious signs of anything wrong, and I ended up witna cupboard of opened and ignored bags of dog food.

I even tried raw and would buy the best quality chicken legs and wings which he would carry into the living room, holding it gingerly in his front teeth, only to drop it on the rug and walk away.

It was all a bit of a nightmare, because I wanted him to eat a 'good' type of food, not one full of fillers, preservatives etc.

I am afraid in the end I forgot about all the advice about putting food down for half an hour then removing it, and forgot about trying to get him to eat good quality food - it was more important just to get him to eat _something_!!

Anyway, this is what works now for Bobs, has done for a while and which I will continue with.

In the morning I put a bowl of Chappie kibble down, and mix in with it a small amount of cooked chicken - probably about a tablespoonful diced.

The food stays down for the day so he can eat whenever the mood takes him, and he does have small amounts during the day.

About 7-8pm I add another tablespoonful of cooked chicken to kibble so he eats an evening meal.

Funnily enough since he has been neutered a few weeks ago his appetite has improved and he is now a bit more eager about food, even to the point of eating some raw, but it is only now and again he does that and not enough that I would consider changing his diet.

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter has been a bit fussy too of late - I'm putting it down to sore teeth as a number of back ones have come out now ( it's just like kids - blaming teething !!)
Anyway he's been eating his Barking Heads but slowly. Yesterday I gave him a slightly smaller portion with a scrambled egg mixed in. As the egg was hot it softened the kibble. Once cool enough to eat - he went mad for it & it went in 30 seconds !


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Nanci said:


> As a side note he is getting his neuter day after tomorrow, so now I know how you all felt as I am a bit nervous. The Vet requests an overnight stay, but during his pre op visit and lots of questions, found out that no one actually monitors them overnight?? He is caged and left until morning . . . so I signed a waiver if everything checks out when he wakes, I requested to take him home and I will watch him very closely myself . . . wondering how that has worked with others? Did you leave your poo overnight or collect them the same day? I know its different with females as the surgery is more invasive for them, but the nurse in me has taken over and I dont want him left alone for that amount of time. Opinions please?


Lolly came home the same day after her op (not keyhole). I don't think I've heard of an overnight stay following neuter or spay. Did the vet come recommended to you or have you used them in the past? Only it sounds a bit like money making to me  I may be wrong though 
http://joethevet.co.uk/?p=167 An interesting article that's worth a read.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for your replys, they have put my mind much more at ease! The cost is the same wether left overnight or not, so Im going to pick him up around 5pm if all goes well. This vet has seen him since the day after we brought him home is was highly recommended and the price was good $100 for neuter and $35 for microchip, which I thought was a good price. I know the tech that will be sleeping him as she is a patient in our family practice office and she LOVES Sami and promiced he would be the first case so he would go under around 11am and probably be fine for pick up. Thank you all again for the encouragement, we have become very attached to our boy!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry, another question . . Sami still squats to pee . . he is 6 months old now . . when do they start lifting their leg to go? Will this happen after his neuter?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry Nanci I have a girl so no idea about the leg lifting!

And its great to hear you have such a good relationship with your vet! And I'm sure the bill would be more in the UK with an overnight stay! Sorry for being so negative in my previous post but after reading the article I posted I have become rather suspicious of some vets. Luckily like you I have a great relationship with our vet and feel confident in her care. 
Good luck with the op! And I'm sure he'll lift his leg soon


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> So am I right or wrong in saying even though I'm feeding raw that I can still mix cooked stuff in with it???
> 
> 
> Jeanie &#55357;&#56841;
> http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


No i wouldnt as they digest it differently.

I feed Buddy raw but he also has treats etc that sometimes are not ...so long as they are not fed together its fine if thats what you want to do.

On the question about fussy eatters ,have you ever tryed feeding just one meal a day it may help??

Also i mix Buddys food so he may have NI in the morning but two chicken wings at night or a bone so he has to work more for his food plus it keeps them interested.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

DONNA said:


> No i wouldnt as they digest it differently.
> 
> I feed Buddy raw but he also has treats etc that sometimes are not ...so long as they are not fed together its fine if thats what you want to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for post donna. Ya I cut her down to two meals. Chicken wings for one and natures menu for other. I cut up a slice of packet ham and mixed it with her natures menu last night and age scoffed it down. 
I'm not to worried as she is still gaining weight. 😉


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Nanci said:


> Sorry, another question . . Sami still squats to pee . . he is 6 months old now . . when do they start lifting their leg to go? Will this happen after his neuter?


My Cairn was neutered as soon as the 'offending articals' arrived around 6 months sometimes he cocked his leg other times he would squat! Bit like a bloke standing or sitting! (Prefer sitting every time much less mess!)


----------

